# New Chrome bezels and bowtie overlays!



## OH2LTRS (Apr 10, 2013)

I added these chrome headlight and taillight bezels and blacked out the bowties.....Coming soon: blacked out wheel bowties; chrome mesh grille; chrome door handles; tinted headlights, tail lights, windows and all exterior bulbs replaced with LED's.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

MMMMMMmmmmmm Pepboys.


----------



## OH2LTRS (Apr 10, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> MMMMMMmmmmmm Pepboys.


I got these from PUTCO through Amazon.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Those don't actually looks as bad as I thought they would. Not for me but nice car.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

OH2LTRS said:


> I added these chrome headlight and taillight bezels and blacked out the bowties.....Coming soon: blacked out wheel bowties; chrome mesh grille; chrome door handles; tinted headlights, tail lights, windows and all exterior bulbs replaced with LED's.


The chrome bezels actually look pretty good but only on black! I think once u put the chrome mesh grille on, it'll definitely turn heads!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I think it looks good, I think the Cruze could use a few more chrome accents. Putco makes good stuff too, I have their door handle covers on my Excursion.


----------

